# Silk Plants vs. Plastic Plants!!



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok just wondering what everyone opinion is on silk and plastic plants IF you can't get real ones.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

almost everyone agrees that silk plants are better than plastic. Plastic plants are stiffer and could snag a betta's fins.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I would get silk plants because they're softer than plastic ones, they seem more realstic, and they move in the water like real ones would. I do use some plastic plants,but I like silk better. Not all plastic plants are bad Alex09 some are really soft. It always better to test them with a panty hose anyway. If they rip the panty hose don't use them.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> almost everyone agrees that silk plants are better than plastic. Plastic plants are stiffer and could snag a betta's fins.


ya that what i was thinking im currently trying to get all silk plants.


----------



## NEWBEE FISH (Sep 4, 2010)

my betta cut his tail with plastic so i threw them out....


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a couple of plastic plants in Neptune's tank only one of them did damage so i got rid of it. Cream's tank has all silk plants though I prefer them over plastic.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

mine has plastic... i dislike the look of silk ones (dont kill me!) But they are very smooth and have never snagged his tails :3


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I have used both, but I prefer silk. Mainly, I prefer them because silk plants are generally safer for the fish, but also because they tend to look more realistic, as others have already pointed out.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I use both the plastic ones I have are really soft I haven't had a problem with any of my plants snagging tails(knocks on wood) and I have used them for a couple years now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use plastic. I've never used silk. I really like live ones the best though.


----------



## CjRager89 (Aug 12, 2010)

I use them all...
Real - Best looking and safest for fish but have a lot of upkeep

Plastic - If you buy good ones, they are fine for your fish, and often look just as nice as real ones. But they dont "flow" like real or silk ones do. They are also easier to clean than silk since they dont hold the funk.

Silk - Looks nice, "flows" like real plants, and has nice patterns. They are also very easy on the fish. On the downside, they really only come in plant forms that have large main leaves (like swords and anubias) I dont think I have found slik plants that look like grasses or other plants with small leaves.


----------

